# 2006 Fleetwood Revolution



## Spudracer

We are in the process of purchasing an 06 Fleetwood Revolution Model 40E, and I searched everywhere I could look, for the switch that closes the pneumatically-operated "door" over the entry steps.  Anyone know where this switch is?  The saleman didn't have a clue.  Anyone know if the owner's manual is availabe on-line anywhere to review?

Also, anyone know if it is against the law to rewire the front TV to turn on even while the coach is in motion?  My 2000 Dutchstar would keep the TV on while driving, allowing my daughters to watch movies, but this new one won't.  Before I decide to rewire, I want to know the legality of my thoughts.

Thanks so much, this is my first post.

Tom
Bryson City, NC


----------



## C Nash

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

Welcome to the forum Spudracer. Yes it is against the law , I think, plus it's a safety hazzard. What if Bay Watch comes on and your meeting a semi :laugh: . Have you contacted Fleetwood about an owner manual?


----------



## Spudracer

RE: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

No interest in watching Baywatch here...  it's mostly for the kids so they can watch Veggi-Tales.  As for the owner's manual, we haven't taken delivery yet.  They have our old RV, we're waiting for enough time off work to go pick it up.  Perhaps one week from today.  I'm sure it's in the owners manual, but curiosity is killing me, just want to know...

Thanks for the reply.  I try to join Forums every time I buy a new vehicle, you learn SO MUCH by reading the advise and mistakes of others.  Anyone know if there is a forum just for Fleetwoods, or more specifically Revolutions?  I'm thinking that most Revolution owners are in an age group that makes it less likely they would frequent Forums on a regular basis, but I would be absolutely delighted to be proved wrong!

Tom
Bryson City, NC


----------



## elkhartjim

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

Hey Spud...welcome to the forum.  I can't remember where the switch is but on my friends Revolution, when you close the cover, don't let small children, pets or slow moving adults near it. Its like a guillotine.  His is air operated with no adjustments.  
Get the kids a DVD player or laptop to watch movies on.  Better yet, teach them to enjoy the beauty of this country.


----------



## Spudracer

RE: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

Thanks for the tip.  Our last RV was a 20000 Dutchstar gas, this is my first diesel engine ever.  I am so psyched to FINALLY own a diesel...

I'm at the Caterpillar web site right now looking over the stats and maintenance recommendations for the C9, states the oil should be changed annually or every 15,000 miles.  Does that sound right? Also states to drain the water separator daily before driving.  I'm guessing that is another "diesel-thing".  I'm quite proficient with gas engines and do my own engine rebuilding when it comes to muscle cars, but I know next to nothing about diesels nor their maintenance and feel as though I am playing a quick game of catch-up before I screw up!

Tom
Bryson City, NC


----------



## Spudracer

RE: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

Next question, I found the Coolant inspection port, which shows normal green coolant.  Should I be picking up more information besides, "Yes it has coolant and it is green."?

Thanks guys/gals.

Tom
Bryson City, NC


----------



## ironart

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

Hi Tom and Welcome.....The "Water separator" is to remove the water from the Air System.  Your Air Brakes don't work well when the air lines are full of water.   Don't forget to DO IT..!!


----------



## LEN

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

The door switch. should be two of them one in the drivers cockpit area and on in the passengers area, am not familiar with your coach but that's where it is on mine and on several coach's I've been in. As to the water separator, this should be in the access bay for the air filter air drier and in some the pump for the jacks, looks like and is a fuel filter with a screw thing(petcock) on the bottom that allows you to drain water and fuel.

LEN


----------



## Spudracer

RE: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

I searched high for the switch to control the pneumatic stairs cover, I searched low.  I looked in cabinets, I looked on the saets, I looked on the dash, I looked at the control panel.  I do not like green eggs and ham, I do not like them Sam-I-Am.  I just don't know where else to look. 

Tom
Bryson City, NC


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

Good one, Tom!  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## avalondanes

RE: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

On my '06 40L it is in the front overhead beside the TV with all the other switches (sat, and slides) It is not marked.


----------



## Spudracer

RE: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

I looked in that cabinet.  Please see the following link to a picture of the inside of that cabinet.  http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_uZLutJMZC_w/SKe6SwFuB5I/AAAAAAAAAFQ/XaRZJMCWn1A/s1600-h/P8160155.JPG  Maybe you'll see something I'm missing.  I think I'll either have to look in the owner's manual (will take posession of the RV in 5 long days) or will have to find out where it is from someone who owns a Revolution.  Trust me, I looked everywhere...  Someone, somewhere knows the answer to my curiosity.

Thanks for trying,

Tom
Bryson City, NC


----------



## Paul235

RE: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution



I have one of those mechanically operated doors on our MH that actually responds to voice commands. I wait until the "voice command receiving device" is comfortably seated and say in my in-charge command voice "Didja close the door?" and it magically closes. It was an option that didn't come with the unit originally. I had to go through a difficult training period to get it to respond reliably.


----------



## C Nash

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

And I bet when "voice receiving device" door closer says "NO" you just get up and do it Paul :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## ironart

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

I know Nash is right.....Every once in a while my "voice receiving device" malfunctions and I have to complete the chore myself......I can usually reset it once it cools down a little.....    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## big bilko

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

My voice recieving device just tells me to get up and do it myself. She is a good wife and cook so I generally obey her. Best regards from DOWN UNDER...BIG BILKO. :clown:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

Hey Big Bilko sounds like you the same voice activation systems that I have. :laugh:  :laugh: When my VAS tell me to jump I just ask how high :laugh:    :clown:  :clown:


----------



## big bilko

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

Still trying to find the off button for the VAS. Cant wait till I get old and deaf.  Regards Big Bilko.    :bleh:    :laugh:  :approve:  :clown:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

well I am already old and deaf. but I read hand sign . when it had a hammer in grip :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :clown:


----------



## Spudracer

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

But how do I close the entry steps door?!?!?!


----------



## C Nash

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

Tom, as you can see when we run out of answers we get off track but our goofness keeps your post at the top so maybe someone will finally know :laugh:  Have you tried contacting Fleetwood?


----------



## Guest

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

ok Tom ,, as Nash said contact Fleetwood ,, but did u ever look right by the door ,, there is usally about 2 or thre swtiches there ,, usally one for the patio lights and such ,, and also does the steps go in when the key is turned on ??? they are spose to be wired that way ,, so that if u forget to put them up ,, they go up automatically ,, but if they don't ,, u may have more than just a swtch issue ,,, but JMO    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:
But i maybe way off track on this one


----------



## Spudracer

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

I found the location of the switch.

Tom
Bryson City, NC


----------



## Guest

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

ok well for all of us out there ,, where was it    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
I am not picking on u ,, but a few might have them same problem ,, just asking  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## ironart

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

Rod.....I'll bet it was by the door         :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

well i guess ,, we'll never know ,, till he post back ,, but IMO most are by the door ,, next to the porch light switch ,, but then agian JMO    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## C Nash

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

Aw come on now Tom.  After all this expert advice we have given don't tell me you not going to tell us where you found the switch. :laugh: Shoot, bet he knew where it was all the time and was just seeing how much we know


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

well I never said anything as where it might be, but mine is on a 4x4 post next to the door. On the post are my steps , lights and awning comtrol switch.


----------



## Spudracer

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

Sorry it took so long to write back.  The link to the picture I posted of the "electronics cabinet" was from a 2005 Revolution.  I finally found pics on-line from a 2006 Revolution, the switch was unmarked and inside the Electronics Cabinet.   See this link for the photo.  http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/customer/d43/Images/ControlCentral.jpg   This guy labels everything in his photos, so no mistaking what is what.  I then scanned, paused, rewound, reviewed all the video I took of the coach when we were going through it, and there it was, an unmarked switch at the same location on our coach.  Now I know, now you know.

Thanks anyways guys.  Loan papers sign, insurance completed.  All I need now is the time to drive down to Atlant to pick it up.  Planning for the 19th, and will be driving it straight from the dealership DIRECTLY to Stone Mountain (a stones throw [45 minutes] away).  All who have been there know it is an awesome place for a first RV trip.  Will take photos.  I've already bought on eBay a Caterpillar decal for the back, and a huge 5' x 3' Caterpillar "Diesel Power" flag.  I'm finally going to own a diesel!!

Tom
Bryson City, NC


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

hey Tom if you don't mine what dealer in Atlanta did you deal with. The reason I ask is I bought on from La Mesa in Atlanta located next to 6 flags. I have a Fleet wood South wind, but it a gasser.


----------



## C Nash

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

Congratulations on the MH Tom and finding where the switch is located. Just don't get high on them diesel fumes like DL does. :laugh: Enjoy your trip and camping at Stone Mnt.


----------



## Spudracer

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

Found it on-line at CampingTime just north of Atlanta.

Tom
Bryson City, NC


----------



## C Nash

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

Tom, how did you come up with the handle spudracer?  Got to have something to do with racing :approve:


----------



## Guest

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

i figured Nash would sniff this one out     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
he is like me ,, if it has racing in it ,, there is something up  :approve:  :approve:  :bleh:  :bleh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

:bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh: waiting for the answer and I see spudracer is from NC :bleh:  :bleh: It's beach for you Rod and racing gets me especially if it's straight line.  Heck them NASCAR drivers drive around all day hunting the finish line and we can find it in 5.85 seconds :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

u got that right Nash ,, but u noticed this yr all the nascar ,, cars look the same ,, only stickers seperating them ,, heck in our form of racing ,, it's run what u brung ,, no tire rules ,, no engine rules ,, and best of all no tear downs do to a protest ,, it's who get's from point A to point B first ,, well only if u don't breakout ,, if u run bracket racing ,, which i do form time to time ,, due to the local track and such ,, but still ,, no protest on what u got under the hood    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Spudracer

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

Yes, I used to race, not NASCAR, NOT ovals, Not drags either.  I was a road course racer.  Retired in 2000 after I graduated from Medical school.  No time to race, but at least I can look back at a fun distinguished career and smile knowing I did it and was good at it.  Didn't race in NC either, I raced in Michigan, indiana, Ohio.  Invited to race in Nationals in CA at Sears Point, but it conflicted with final exams in Medical school, I had to make a choice, and chose Medicine.  It is that choice that allows me to afford the diesel pusher I'll be getting in 4 terribly long days.

Tom
Bryson City, NC


----------



## Guest

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

well good for u ,, i am glad u chose to stick out school and get where u want ,, my daughter is the same way ,, she is in her 6th yr of law school ,, and she knows what she wants ,, and she see that the only way to get it is with a good job ,, such as ur's ,, but i am not putting anyone down on here ,, what they do and what they have done is great ,, most have moved on to fulltiming ,, which is my dream also ,, but as of now ,, i am just a lowley rv repair guy that fixes rv's and dreams of the beach ,,, but Tom i am gald that u got to exeperience the joys of racing ,, in one form or another ,, it's a rush ,, and very expensive ,, i am going thru it the second time with my son ,, and it's cost more now than when i did it (racing that is ) but i guess it goes with the teritory ,, and i can afford it ,, but it's the family time that makes racing great ,, and now it's starting agian    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Spudracer

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution





> 730 - 9/15/2008 11:24 PM
> 
> well good for u ,, i am glad u chose to stick out school and get where u want ,, my daughter is the same way ,, she is in her 6th yr of law school ,, and she knows what she wants ,, and she see that the only way to get it is with a good job ,, such as ur's ,, but i am not putting anyone down on here ,, what they do and what they have done is great ,, most have moved on to fulltiming ,, which is my dream also ,, but as of now ,, i am just a lowley rv repair guy that fixes rv's and dreams of the beach ,,, but Tom i am gald that u got to exeperience the joys of racing ,, in one form or another ,, it's a rush ,, *and very expensive* ,, i am going thru it the second time with my son ,, and it's cost more now than when i did it (racing that is ) but i guess it goes with the teritory ,, and i can afford it ,, *but it's the family time that makes racing great* ,, and now it's starting agian  :approve: :approve: :approve:



That is the biggest understatement I've read in this forum since I started "learning" a couple weeks ago! I could affordracing now, but with a 3yo and 11mo daughter, my priority is family. The RV will improve the quality of that family time, yet give me something I can be proud to tinker with a polish up from time to time.



Tom

Bryson City, NC


----------



## Guest

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

i hope i didn't make u mad ,, i was just typing about racing and going thru it again ,,, i in no means were saying u couldn't afford it ,, and also the rv is a great way to spend time with the family ,, my kid's grew up doing it ,, and so did i ,,, but under stand my kis are grown now ,, and it's just me and the wife for the rv ,, but agian sorry if i said anything in anyway to make u mad ,, that was not my intention ,,,  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :disapprove:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

Rod have you PO a new members? I read it and I don't think so and I don't think spud racer did either. You just made a statement about what you and your family did and that it was expensive, so what, it still is my son can attest to that he has put boo coo bucks into his truck and it just sits in the garage. go figure  :laugh:  :approve:


----------



## C Nash

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

Surely spudracer didn't take that the wrong way Rod. When I read it I agreed.  I think Spudracer was just agreeing that it was very very expensive.  It's still in his blood and will be back in later years.  Mine was on hold when the family came along.  Well mines still on hold.  The son has the expense now and we just enjoy :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

well to both of u ,, i guess i took it wrong ,, sorry ,, but as u Nash ,, my son is supporting the race car ,, well at least this half ,, i put the big bucks in it to build it ,, he is only putting in the change to keep it running ,, but what the heck ,, at least i am having fun agian ,, and i told my boy this when he wanted to revive the car ,,, it's a racecar ,,, stuff will break ,, u will lose ,, u will do stupid mistakes ,, and it's part of the game ,, and u can't get down hearted and bail on the whole thing because of these ,,, and i asked him again ,, are u sure ,, and he said yes ,, and now here we are ,, but me i'm watching this time around ,, but the wife made me promise not to get on him about stuff ,, and i won't ,, i'll share what i know to help him better himself in the car ,,, but I WILL NOT jump him for anything he may do ,, it's racing ,, and there are prolly 374912334455667836789 things that can go wrong and will ,, but it's the game and he chose to play  ,, and i'll help anyway i can ,,,  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

Rod I personally think race car that don't have major sponsorship is a money pit. I also think owning a MH is a money pit, but what we choose to do, we take all the cost that goes with it. My son has a truck that he keeps throwing money into it and it illegal to drive on the street and he doesn't race it, but he enjoys tinkering with it and as long as the GKs are taken care of he do what ever he want to with his money.


----------



## Spudracer

RE: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

Not wanting to bump this thread to the top, but we DID pick up our 06' Revolution, and had an awesome time with it at Stone Mountain, GA.  I can't believe how quiet it is compared to the gasser, and feels like it glides OVER the road, not bouncing DOWN the road.  No problems with it yet, and have already found and fixed a huge list of "little things" each makes it feel a little bit more special.

Tom
Bryson City, NC


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

well congrat Tom on your Fleetwood, BTW where did you stay when in Stone Mountain? last year we stayed in the state park and it was terrible and very un level and the site was very small. but above glad you are enjoying your Fleetwood


----------



## Spudracer

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

I didn't know there was more than one place to stay at Stone Mountain.  We stayed at the RV park.  The site wasn't very level, but good enough.

New question, I checked the generator oil level today, and the oil was as black as charcoal.  Is that normal for diesel oil to be so black?!  I have an Onan 7500 Quiet Diesel, and just ordered a new oil/fuel/air filter (plus a spare oil filter for the road) from the factory to tune up the generator.

Another problem discovered, the Propane sensor inside the coach keeps going off.  It'll go off 5-10 times per hour.  I get down on my knees and smell, but smell no propane.  I ended up disconnecting it just for now while I figure this out.  Does anyone know of an aftermarket Propane detector so I can verify the presence/absence of a leak?  Next trip out is to Charlotte, NC in 8 days.

Thanks all for the wonderful advise.

Tom
Bryson City, NC


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

mine goes off when the batteries are low. if it's not pluged in try that some time that works on mine also


----------



## Paul235

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution



This is a blatant piece of spam but it only benefits you and your genset. Check the following link for a great product to ensure the long life of your diesel. The right filter and the right oil is the best way. Thousands of commercial truck fleets and private diesel owners rely on it. 25,000 miles between changes, and yes I am biased because I sell it but it truly is the best.

http://www.amsoil.com/lit/databulletins/g1301.pdf


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

Shame on you, Paul!  :clown:


----------



## Paul235

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution



I just can't control myself! As a matter of fact, if you want to see it in action, watch this to see soot removal to 2 microns at 98% efficiency.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKBs6KGcgwI or google "amsoil bypass filter video"


 Don't leave town without it.


----------



## Spudracer

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

I have put synthetic oil in every vehicle I have ever owned.  Usually Mobil1.  I cherish this new Revolution more than any other vehicle I have ever owned (except my beloved 69 Charger R/T SE!).  This is the only vehicle I do NOT plan to run synthetic in.  I know very little about diesels, but have been studying hard.  I know that the oil in diesel engines has more responsibilities than mere cooling and lubrication as in a gasser.  I plan to replace my oil yearly in both the gen set and the engine.  Changing that frequently, I do not see much of an advantage for synthetic oil. I personally think it would be unwise to go beyond the manufacture's interval recommendations because you are using synthetic.  That said, I do NOT want to turn this thread into yet another conventional vs. synthetic oil debate.

Ready for yet another question?  My factory in-dash stereo is adequate (for now) to listen to the radio and CDs, but does NOT have a Aux jack to use an iPod or XM radio.  I primarily use my iPod or XM radio, and feel like I've moved back to the stone ages having to scan constantly for a suitable radio station.  It is actually quite distracting when driving.  In my gasser I used a Garmin 7500 and drew XM from that and ran it directly into the in-dash radio (that I installed) which had a aux input up front.  WHY CAN'T MANUFACTURERS MAKE THEM STANDARD ON ALL RADIOS?!?!?!   My new 07 Jeep Unlimited Rubicon has an aux input up front.

Back to my question.  I hate using FM modulators, because near major cities there are stations on virtually every frequency, and I spend more time searching for a frequency that isn't being used, plus I pick up interference from all the other technomongers driving besides me (though it's nice to hear what others are listening to from time to time).  Does anyone know of a product that I can somehow hardwire into my factory stereo to hard-wire an XM radio or iPod to the stereo?

Tom
Bryson City, NC


----------



## Pillaz

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

Tom,
  I had the same problem as I like xm I just replaced the in dash stereo. for about $180 you can replace the factory stereo with an alpine. that has an extra input in the back for the xm and a "jack" in the front for your ipod. It also comes with a remote which I leave in the back bedroom so that I can listen to music and change songs while resting, reading or spending quiality time with the DW.


----------



## Paul235

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution



I have yet to put XM in the rig but it will be there for fulltiming. I have replaced the In dash unit with one that plays reg CD's, MP3 CD's, has an audio in for direct hookup to MP3 player and a USB port for input from any thumb/flash drive. Evrything hooks up on front face to make it easy. Also has AM HD. Displays station name/call sign and song/recording/MP3 Tag info. About a $100 through Best Buy.


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

Tom, as Jim said, the most economical and easiest solution is to change out the radio. I had the same desire and ran my Garmin 7200 into the radio also.

Since my son is knowledgeable in such things, we added a really good speaker set (woofers, tweeters, etc.) at the same time.

I can run everyone out of the front when I crank it up!  :clown:


----------



## Spudracer

Re: 2006 Fleetwood Revolution

NEXT QUESTION...

On my last vacation to Charlotte, I stopped at a Love's truck stop and weighted each tire, each axle, and obtained my overall weight.  According to Goodyear's web site for the 670 tire size I have (295/80 22.5), my tire pressures should only be 90psi in the front, and 80psi in the rear.  I found the pressures near that when we purchased it, and the tires looked a little low in the front, so I had aired them up to 105 in the front, and 100psi in the rear.  Max tires pressures for all tires is 125psi.

Here's the question.  Will I see a noticeable difference in mileage if I leave the pressures as they are?  I DID notice the bumps a little more than before, but it's not annoying.  If I won't see any difference, I'll probably air down to 95psi in the fronts, and 85psi in the rears.  Will I wear the center of the tires out by going up a little higher on pressures?  Any advise much appreciated.

Since the gas prices went up, I have my 07 Jeep Rubicon Unlimited tires aired to 45PSI (max pressures) and DID notice a 2-3 mpg increase at the pump.  As for wearing the tires out on the jeep, I sure hope so.  The wife agreed to let me shod her (not the wife) with bigger tires, but not until the original ones are worn out.  BF Goodrich makes a long lasting tire, so anything I can do to wear them out faster, I'm all for it!  She currently has about 9000 miles, and the tires look almost new...  :disapprove:

Tom
Bryson City, NC


----------



## Sloopie1

Just now finding this forum so, hopefully, you have found the switch you were looking for. In case you haven't, on our 2004 40C Revolution, the switch is located just slightly behind the passengers side on the bottom of the cabinet. It is a toggle switch - to the left (or front) to close - to the back (or right) to open. This switch will not work until you have built up sufficient air pressure. Once you have the air, as some other contributor mentioned, when it closes, it IS like a guillotine so make sure nothing is either in the "well" or coming up the stairs. You can open it manually - should you not have air pressure, by grabbing the end of it and physically pushing it back into its slot. Hope this helps.


----------



## C Nash

Welcome to the forum Sloopie 1.  Sure hope he has found it by now as it was 2008 when he was looking. LOL


----------

